# XML Document als String



## rapthor (5. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mir mittels foglendem Code ein XML-Dkoument aus einer Datei zusammengebaut:


```
DocumentBuilderFactory factory = DocumentBuilderFactory.newInstance();
		    DocumentBuilder builder  = factory.newDocumentBuilder();
		    Document XMLAntwort = builder.parse(new File(pfadZumTemplate));
```

Danach habe ich das "Document" durch Einfügen diverser Knoten verändert und möchte nun das Ganze als String ausgeben. Gibt es dafür eine einfache Methode in der Document-Klasse oder muss ich einiges mehr dafür tun?

Ein einfaches toString() scheint nicht so Recht zu klappen.


----------



## Roar (5. Nov 2005)

so:


```
StringWriter sw = new StringWriter();
Transformer t = ...
t.transform(document, new StreamResult(sw));
String s = sw.toString();
```
was anderes fällt mir nich ein


----------



## rapthor (6. Nov 2005)

Ahh danke!


----------

